

Computers as Invisible as the Air - flapjack
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/05/weekinreview/05markoff.html

======
nimai
"In other words, the only thing that will change about computing is the shape
of the tail fins."

This article seems geared toward older people, explaining things that frighten
and confuse them in terms they can easily understand.

Nothing new or interesting here.

